

What are some things I'd be shocked to learn about the outside world? - thinker
http://www.quora.com/Silicon-Valley/What-are-some-things-Id-be-shocked-to-learn-about-the-outside-world/answer/Susan-Wu

======
toomuchcoffee
repost

